# Report from off in the gulf somewheres...



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

Got a call from Capt Gary-0 while i was wasting my time pomp fishing at henderson (none) and he says that the charter "Al-Lin" was on its way back to destin with a fine catch and that i should swing by. Well i did and heres what Capt Harold put them on.








A Warsaw (sp*) that was nigh on 70 pounds. A buddy of mine is doing the heavy lifting, but Steve was the one who reeled the moster up.










Thata a 42# Gag, and plenty of fair scamps. i didnt catch a pic of what was hanging, but it was loaded with very nice sized snaper, grouper and other fish that i cant remember. Anyway, im just passing the word, but it seems that Capt harold runs a nice off shore outfit.

Disclaimer: If i managed to get any of the folks names, or the vesselwrong, dont take it personal, just correct it if you know the right ones. 

Tight Lines!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that's a hell of a warsaw, and a damn fine gag too! :bowdown


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown nice grouper :clap


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap

PS - - >You should have called me 2!!! lol - j/p... I went down to the docks yesterday and didn't see much going on... I guess I picked the wrong day& time... :banghead should have gone to the docks today..


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

that would be captain harold staples who owns that boat, and his son allen who mates it for him. they are also the team on the wynsong, a 63 bertram out of destin. top notch family


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome grouper :bowdown


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome fish. That will sure be one heck of a grouper sandwich:hungry


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

thats a beast of a grouper! Nice!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very very very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats. :clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Yikes !!! That's some grouper :clap:clap


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

daaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyaaaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnnn!


----------



## finfinder44 (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW... what a monster...:clap

Finfinder44

<{{{{{>{


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell yea :clap


----------

